# Sound proofing....



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Is there anyway to sound proof an Exo terra? My parents are complaining about the noise my mossy frogs make (as they call all night) I've been told if I can't find a way to muffle the noise then they will have to go  I've offered to buy everyone ear plugs.... Sadly that wasn't taken too well :whip:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the perfect time for you to change over to dart frogs :2thumb:.


Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Plasic bubble wrap blocks sound as well as heat, to an extent.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Got to be worth a try I guess! These are the only ones theyve moaned about. Nobody has mentioned the amazons, which IMO are deafening and have a much harsher call than the 'whoop whoop' noise of the mossy frogs!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Our mossiess sounded like the 'bip......bip......bip' of a radar :lol2: very irritating, hence why we sold them, regret getting rid of them though now as they were seriously cool little guys  Just shove a mattress over your door every night


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Our mossiess sounded like the 'bip......bip......bip' of a radar :lol2: very irritating, hence why we sold them, regret getting rid of them though now as they were seriously cool little guys  Just shove a mattress over your door every night


Frankly, if you have two parrots, two cockatiels and a pretty vocal cat in a not-huge flat, the sound produced by some frogs is small beer in comparison- I actually find it rather soothing.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Frankly, if you have two parrots, two cockatiels and a pretty vocal cat in a not-huge flat, the sound produced by some frogs is small beer in comparison- I actually find it rather soothing.


I'm the kind of person that finds noise really irritating, like when we used to live at Matt's parents' house, they have a parrot and cockatiel, and the parrot screeches at the top of its lungs every now and again and is the most awful noise ever :lol2: also when Wiggle the hamster was still with us, he'd ping the bars of his cage throughout the night and it did my head in, got him an AWESOME plastic cage in the end, chewed his way out of it and turned up in the bathroom later that day, bless him, I miss him!
Oh and the chirping of crickets, if I can hear one in the night I will get up and not go back to bed til I find it and feed it to a frog. Yes I'm crazy.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not too bad with noise really. infact if its quiet then I can't sleep! I have my hedgehog in my room and now he's got his wheel, I can only sleep when I know he's up and about using it! 
The only frog that wakes me are the bloody milk frogs :lol2:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Egg crate is a sound buffer too, just place it round the sides of the Exo terra.

Hell, get creative and make it look like rock for the 'cavern effect' :no1:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

It's no good.  I've been given my orders to 'get rid of them'  My mum says they are driving her mad and they keep her up all night. Maybe I'm immune to it as I don't seem to hear them that much?! If anyone is interested in them, PM me or give me other suggestions!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

A shame.A good case for living on your own.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Dislike!

Sorry to year that, I'd love them but apart from the roughly 1200 mile round trip, there's the case of the wife in them way, lol.

Good luck finding a decent home


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I would if I had the money  I'm not even entitled to any benefits to help me get my own place!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh dear.Have you got a shed or garage you can put them in?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

We have a garage, but I'm not allowed to have any animals in there. My mum is scared of my animals so I guess I'm lucky that I've got any really!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmmmm, dare I say it.
Sell your mum and put the money towards more animals :whistling2:.

Mike


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

frogman955 said:


> Hmmmm, dare I say it.
> Sell your mum and put the money towards more animals :whistling2:.
> 
> Mike


Offers? :lol2:

It's their house, so guess I have to respect that. Hopefully froggies will know the threat they are under and will zip it!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I tried to sell my ex wife in Tunisia.I was only offered one camel so I came home with her.In the long run I should have taken the camel.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok lets get serious here for a minute.
Ok we know you like the particular animals that you have.
What is it that your mother really doesn`t like about them ?
The fact they`re frogs ?
Or that they`re making a noise ?
If it`s the noise thing you could ask her to let you change them for something quieter.
Just for example, Azureus, the only noise they make is a faint buzzing which often you can`t hear unless your standing right beside the viv.
It`s an option for you.

Mike


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

She just has a fear about any animal, it's not the fact it's a frog. She freaked out when one of my tortoises escaped its outdoor enclosure! My bedroom door has to be permanently closed while I'm out. 
The only animal she will tolerate in the same room as her (not near her) is my hedgehog. I have no idea the reason for this! Nor do I know where my love of animals has come from :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ah well, I hope you can get something sorted out.
Try explaining to her though that it`s not going to be easy to just unload an animal as new homes are not around every corner.

Mike


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I've said that. Been given 2 weeks. I'm not going to actively advertise them right now though and hope she forgets :whistling2: / they put a cork in it!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You could contact Theloderma (Chris) on here .He might give you some ideas.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Just read your FB....

Are you *sure* it's the frogs your parents are complaining about and not Harry the hogs wheel ?!?!

Seems odd that you need earplugs for the wheel and don't hear the frogs and yet someone who presumably couldn't distinguish between the two hears the frogs not the wheel ??

Just a thought


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

These frogs will NEVER shut up unfortunately. I had some for about 9 months and because we lived in a one bed flat they were RIGHT next to our sofa while we were watching TV. They sound like a loud radar and its constant! Hence we had to sell ours. Would LOVE some more but not right now!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Nope it's definatly the frogs as she shouted at me the other night when harry wasn't even awake and they were croaking  so Unfortunatly it looks like they will have to go. £75 for the 3 as 2 had eye trouble when they came to me but seem to be getting better with Melafix swabs. I'm in no hurry, but please pm if interested.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I've been given a week.  any takers?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Sarah i'm a drummer,i'm seriously loud,seriously so,i'm told,but i've shut the noise i make in my studio from the rest of the world,i can play in the middle of the night no one hears,see if you can buy some time off mum,i might have some ideas for ya,but no point in using the time if mum won't budge,start here though ,make sure your room door seals air tight,some cheepo stick on draught excluder might be a start,the sound is mainly travelling through the air.look at it this way,if you drill a 1/2" hole through a 3' concrete wall,that will half the sound proofing properties of that wall.Seal up your room door and key hole if you have one and the bottom,mossies can't be that low in frequency,i'd lay abet plugging any and every air gap will help.
Stu


----------

